# What You Dont Want To See On Your Trail Camera



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER

My buddy bought a farm 1.5 miles from my house with a few houses on it. We put a few trail cameras on it expecting to see some bucks but little did we know that one of the tenants showed up and is crazy. Little did she know but these pics got her eviction papers. In one of the pics she has bones in her hands.


----------



## t bird

LOL She Looks crazy!! Watch out for her!!


----------



## Perkins

The way she's waving that pistol around you might want to watch out for her. Oh and I like that last shot!!


----------



## Hunter922

Blair Witch all over again.


----------



## bilgerat

Man yall watch out, she looks crazy as a loon !!!!that looks like terroristic threats to a trail camara, wonder if thats against the law?


----------



## Timberchicken

Thats rough pics there bucknduckslayer. Try for better ones next time. Can't be having that stuff on here.


----------



## fountain

marie laveough!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

oh no...


----------



## gpigate

you sure Sasquatch wasnt just out of camera range and she was making gestures towards him?   

has to be an explanation for this


----------



## rhbama3

you sure she didn't shoot at the camera? No way i'd be back until i was sure she was gone!


----------



## Barracuda

i'd cull that out of the herd, don't want it reproducing


----------



## kevincox

Some of Ga's finest!


----------



## short stop

that one looks like  she'd go 200+ on the hoof  easy 
 she probably totes that gun around to scare off the  dominant  males   in the area !


----------



## BKA

Sweet Baby Jesus.........she's a nut!


----------



## Havana Dude

short stop said:


> that one looks like  she'd go 200+ on the hoof  easy
> she probably totes that gun around to scare off the  dominant  males   in the area !



Man she don't need no gun to do that!!!


----------



## Rountree

That will stop the rut!


----------



## ellaville hunter

i am scared


----------



## SheldonMOAC

Unreal


----------



## Barracuda

great mass


----------



## mauser64

I didn't see a ring on her finger. Maybe you should go romance her a little bit. Try and swing her over to our side!


----------



## deuce

Straight razor totin woman


----------



## Perkins

short stop said:


> that one looks like  she'd go 200+ on the hoof  easy
> she probably totes that gun around to scare off the  dominant  males   in the area !



AHHHHHAAAA!!!!! I bet a rattling horn would bring her in!!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

i believe she's corn fed.op2:


----------



## bwarren2

She is smoking hot for sure!


----------



## Daddyboy

I missed the joke, what cha mean she has bones in her?


----------



## Doveman

Scared me enough into tote'n a pistol myself next time I check my cameras.


----------



## julian faedo

that's the last thing that I want to see when I'm hunting, I might mistack her for a ugly hog or bear,


----------



## brayden613

u guys that is the best lookin gal ive ever laid eyes on lol th  she is pretty............  pretty ugly imagine walkin up on that in the dark


----------



## kevincox

brayden613 said:


> u guys that is the best lookin gal ive ever laid eyes on lol th  she is pretty............  pretty ugly imagine walkin up on that in the dark



Imagine waking up next to that!


----------



## parkerman

She's hot.  Do you have her number?


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

Look on the bright side, you'll probably kill a big hog on that stand!


----------



## OLEKAZ

i want to know what kind of scent you put out there..so i never use the same kind..


----------



## Gadget

Was expecting to see a yote or something...........


----------



## JohnK3

Gadget said:


> Was expecting to see a yote or something...........


Close.  Not a coyote, but COYOTE-UGLY!


----------



## ibornagain

COME ON... that is someone's mom or daughter...


----------



## GA Bowhunter

She was there for 5 mins doing something crazy....


----------



## NOYDB

Mom!!

No, wait, the pistol isn't big enough.


----------



## racedude45

She looks like this girl I picked up on night after drinking way too much Jimmy Bean. I must be drinkin now to admit to that.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

Oh gal looks upset, ya'll might be to close to her weed garden. I would look around, it won't leave til its gone


----------



## Killdee

Be a nice 1 50 years ago.


----------



## jonboy

Maybe its a black panther!!!! How would ya'll like to run into that on the way to your stand in the dark???


----------



## littletime

she looked fit for a straight jacket. I'd be looking for a hidden meth lab.  no kidding that lady is sketch


----------



## Booner Killa

She's got a healthy lookin pair of hams!!! YUCKY RIGHT THERE. JUST PLAIN YUCKY!!!


----------



## 60Grit

OK, who let my ex-wife out of Milledgeville??


----------



## Trizey

Funny stuff...


----------



## Davans

Just glad she/it didn't MOON the camera.....


----------



## DYI hunting

Almost like she is warning or threatening you with a gun?  Maybe she just doesn't like hunters?


----------



## garndawg

ARMY Strong!


----------



## KDarsey

kevincox said:


> Imagine waking up next to that!



That'd make you knaw a arm off right there!

 ....I don't think I'll be going into the woods for a while.......


----------



## DYI hunting

garndawg said:


> ARMY Strong!



That ain't funny.


----------



## garndawg

DYI hunting said:


> That ain't funny.



Twern't a dig at the Army.  Twere a dig at the individual wearing it...

Kinda' like a guy open carrying in walmart wearing a "Yes we can" tshirt...


----------



## DYI hunting

garndawg said:


> Twern't a dig at the Army.  Twere a dig at the individual wearing it...
> 
> Kinda' like a guy open carrying in walmart wearing a "Yes we can" tshirt...



I know, just joking around back at you.  Sorry, my eyes are still burning after looking at that backside pic.


----------



## Grand Slam

Sweat Pants. Mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Brushcreek

60Grit said:


> OK, who let my ex-wife out of Milledgeville??



haha


----------



## bilgerat

Grand Slam said:


> Sweat Pants. Mmmmmmmmmmmm



wheres the barfing smiley when you need one?


----------



## goob

wheres the pick of the bones?


----------



## steve woodall

She cant be all bad. She clearly supports the Army and the second ammendment. Dont forget 300 pound skunk people vote too.


----------



## Ricochet

Yikes!


----------



## LMCGATOR

Sows Without Cubs Are Legal Right?


----------



## Jeffriesw

Barracuda said:


> i'd cull that out of the herd, don't want it reproducing


----------



## woody10

I would send a pic in to GON what ever the prize is you'll win it!!!


----------



## debo

LMCGATOR said:


> Sows Without Cubs Are Legal Right?


----------



## Swede

Hubba hubba


----------



## let-em grow

Did your buddy ask her what the heck she was doing in the woods by herself with a pistol?


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER

No He Told Her She Better Find A New Place To Rent Cause She Is Into Witch Craft And No Telling What Ever Else And When You Roll Up To Your Trail Camera And Any Loon Is There With A Waving Pistol It Makes For A Real Bad Situation. I Dont Wish For Anyone To Get Told That They Have To Leave There Home But She Is Dangerous And A Threat To Anyone On The Property. First Time I Have Ever Seen This But There Is Always A First For Everything. Just Like The Clayton Co. Cop That Says He Killed Bigfoot. I Cant Wait To See It.


----------



## Timberchicken

That thing will scare a magget off a gut truck....


----------



## bullgator

Great flash on that camera! It make's 10:30 pm look like mid-day.


----------



## The Horned Toad

Man I wouldn't be able to climb down out my deer stand if i saw that thing in the woods.   I'd have to call somebody to come get me.



WHAT COUNTY DOES THIS WOMAN LIVE IN?


----------



## Hardwoods

Thats just scary... and ugly.


----------



## ace cutter

id hide and watch her


----------



## doublelungdriller

Barracuda said:


> i'd cull that out of the herd, don't want it reproducing


----------



## TANMAN

Brian!

You missed a perfect opportunity to share the hunting experience with someone new.  With a little TLC and proper guidance she might become one heck of a deer hunter.  

Not to mention she could scare any poacher off your property and conduct a one person deer drive!  It’s hard to imagine how many deer she would kick up if they saw her coming.  One foot in the briar patch and deer would be running everywhere.  Kind of like stepping on an ant mound!


----------



## GT-40 GUY

I can't believe you guys talk about what probably is BUCKNDUCKSLAYER's wife.

BUCKNDUCKSLAYER, have you learned how to put a tooth pic between your cheek and upper eyelid to keep one eye open while sleeping?

I had to do that once a long time ago.

gt40


----------



## parkerman

I can't seem to get past Grand Slam's avatar in post #56.......

Natalie is a hottie for sure.


----------



## turkey08

when does the season open for that? and what is it?


----------



## shoot2grill

Id let her walk one more year,let her go so she can grow!


----------



## fi8shmasty

Looks like she has been hitting your corn pile and the lick,...
If the land is posted I would show those pictures to a deputy sherrif,  or DNR.   

             YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stu

That's a cull


----------



## Trooper

Skunk ape fer sure.That thing would root up a good food plot...


----------



## Gaddimo75

She's probably about 15-16 in dog yrs. looks like the back end of one too. OH she definitely will score 200+. Definite wallhanger! You could see what your lunch look like after you chew it up. If you look at these pics everyday. Can you say Deliverance:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ydGhd1Da6fo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ydGhd1Da6fo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## orangesmoke20

i'd for sure,full body mount that one


----------



## skeeterjp

*her*

i told my girlfriend to stay inside guess she dont listen very well!


----------



## mauser64

parkerman said:


> I can't seem to get past Grand Slam's avatar in post #56.......
> 
> Natalie is a hottie for sure.



I love stretching !


----------



## tred1956

That is why night hunting is illegal.

Safe shooting
Doug


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*Possible Deadly Predator Behaving Badly*


Maybe it didn't like what ya'll put out to get it to stop in front of your trail camera.  Something just ain't right with that creature behaving on its hind legs like that.  Maybe it got infected with something, but hope it don't infect anything else.  Looks like it may be the dominant beast in the area exerting its territorial nature & influence.  Hope it ain't mating season in that area, don't need nothing like that reproducing after itself & spreading it's deadly genes around; ain't nothing gonna be safe around there so it may be time for you to move, too.  Hope ya'll can figure out a good repellent or deterent to use around there before deer season opens.


----------



## Chattooga River Hunter

Man, I'd cull her out of the herd!


----------



## GAranger1403

Its a Janet Reno/Yoko Ono hybrid! Should definately cull that one.


----------



## Player4211

Davans said:


> Just glad she/it didn't MOON the camera.....



I bet that rear end would like a school bus that had been through a hail storm


----------



## jbarron

fountain said:


> marie laveough!!!



MARIE LEVEAU

Down in Georgia where the black trees grow 
Lives a voodoo lady named Marie Leveau
She got a black cat tooth and a mojo bone 
And anyone wouldn't leave her alone
She go (greeeeeee) another man done gone


----------



## alapido

She's hot! 
Set up a bear trap for her!!


----------



## taylornelms

hey yall thats somebodys babys momma


----------



## garndawg

taylornelms said:


> hey yall thats somebodys babys momma



Somehow, I don't think so.  She might've been somebody's baby, but I'd be really surprised if she's some baby's momma....


----------



## mickyu

Nice Lady!


----------



## HittinTheMark69

good body weight.....


----------



## Gadget

garndawg said:


> Somehow, I don't think so.  She might've been somebody's baby, but I'd be really surprised if she's some baby's momma....


----------



## Soybean

scary lady , scary in the sense of crazy.  ya know, it makes me think of all of these threads debating about carrying a pistol in the woods with you when you hunt.  seems like a good reason to me. 

 not trying to derail


----------



## sman

Laugh if you want to but she would have me worried.  Carrying a pistol and waving it around like that, just aint right.

On the other side of the coin, she is probably upset that you didn't leave her anything to drink with that corn.


----------



## 24tesla

BUCKNDUCKSLAYER said:


> No He Told Her She Better Find A New Place To Rent Cause She Is Into Witch Craft And No Telling What Ever Else And When You Roll Up To Your Trail Camera And Any Loon Is There With A Waving Pistol It Makes For A Real Bad Situation. I Dont Wish For Anyone To Get Told That They Have To Leave There Home But She Is Dangerous And A Threat To Anyone On The Property. First Time I Have Ever Seen This But There Is Always A First For Everything. Just Like The Clayton Co. Cop That Says He Killed Bigfoot. I Cant Wait To See It.



Killed Bigfoot!? How, you just posted proof here that it still lives........


----------



## Bowhunter Matt

parkerman said:


> I can't seem to get past Grand Slam's avatar in post #56.......
> 
> Natalie is a hottie for sure.



Parkerman just scroll back to the beginning and those pictures will bring you back down to earth.


----------



## bmmandlel

60Grit said:


> OK, who let my ex-wife out of Milledgeville??



is that your ex or your pet or did your kids let your hog out


----------



## GMARK

I used to think that Cruella De Vil was kinda hot.


----------



## F14Gunner

New Army recruiting poster child !


----------



## BubbaD

GA Bowhunter said:


> She was there for 5 mins doing something crazy....



Must have been lickin the minerals


----------



## DeepweR

looks like she snorted all your deer cocaine and is geek'n for more!


----------



## Thanatos

Barracuda said:


> great mass



awesome...brilliant...just...incredible. Props to you my friend.


----------



## Gut_Pile

Barracuda said:


> great mass





that's hilarious


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

somethin tells me she's still available!!!

"please be eighteen"....RICKY BOBBY

JUST BEIN NICE...we just call em down here, "GOOD OLE GALS"


----------



## big_bird

and yall said bigfoot aint real!!!!!!!!!

there she is boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddyboy

Didn't she get busted a while back in Perry or Byron on drug charges. Just asking cause that white spot in the hair looks like a person of interest several months ago.


----------



## Wood Smoke

At least she didn't get naked for you!    That would have given a whole new meaning to "Girls Gone Wild"!!!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

fountain said:


> marie laveough!!!


----------



## jafisher

does the camera still work?


----------



## bowman77

Man that is some funny stuff !  When is that season . I'll help in culling that one out.


----------



## bombers32

Birth Control Right There...........You Just Better Hope She Don't Get The Drop On You And Make You Do Bad Things..........


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

man that is the ugliest thing i ever seen on a trail cam. you should send that in to the manufactuerer and get a reward. she is surely WANTED somewhere.


----------



## South Man

Now thats a bad rap-Guys she was runner up in the Miss Georgia pageant in 1994. Shame on you all.


----------



## gamechaser

she could be one of those animal right freaks!


----------



## ABBYS DAD

I saw her off of Fulton Industrial one time.......Woke up the next day in a motel bathtub laying on ice with my kidneys cut out. True story.


----------



## farm7729

no wonder that land was for sale. i bet ur buddy got it REAL cheap.


----------



## Shine Runner

You got a serious problem there my friend......she needs a round rubber room with no windows or doors!  If she ain't geeked on something than it has to be rabies!!


----------



## seaweaver

I'm glad you held back on posting the pics of her peeing on the corn.

You KNOW she did......


cw


----------



## RVGuy

Looks Like a Bama Fan to me!


----------



## AnesMerc

We are thinking about doing something similar. We have a lease in Liberty County and some yahoo shot a deer yesterday, we heard him shoot it while we were in climbers bow hunting, and he took the thighs and backstraps and dumped a nice size doe (butchered) right in the ditch at our locked gate. He may be one of the guys who use to hunt on our lease and is angry they don't have it anymore and that we posted it as private, changed the locks, and dropped trees across the access points where they have been getting in in their 4 wheelers. I hope not. But anyway we are going to set up some discrete cams and get his picture and plate if it happens again. We also called the county sherriff to make a report. Any other ideas on what to do?


----------



## Davexx1

Don't forget to report the incident to the local game wardens.  They are more concerned with deer hunting violations than the sheriff's dept.

Dave1


----------



## AnesMerc

Thanks Dave. We plan on it. But thought we would wait til Monday when there is someone in the office so we could just do a telephone report. I just hope this was a one time random incident and not some yahoo trying to ramp up a confrontation.


----------



## Davexx1

It is usually more effective when the game warden comes out, witnesses the crime scene, makes his report, talks to you in person, etc.

You can also get his cell phone number (that is handy to have).

Dave


----------



## murray_deerhunter08

dang man,i beleive you captured yourself a pie bald woman there,check out the white hair


----------



## murray_deerhunter08

beleive you have caught you a pie bald from the looks of her hair


----------



## Plumcreekhunter

Big foot!!!!!!!


----------



## HunterK

Think i'm gonna puke!!


----------



## will hunt 4 food

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Oh gal looks upset, ya'll might be to close to her weed garden. I would look around, it won't leave til its gone



That was my first thought, she's a progresive farmer.
You said it was a farm not what kind


----------



## will hunt 4 food

Well 2nd thought the first was RUN


----------



## gamechaser

does army on her shirt stand for *A* *R*eal *M*ad *Y*etti ?


----------



## duckcrazy

You should all be ashamed of yourselves! 

All of you know that beauty its only skin deep!

Wait, I just looked at he/she/it again......????

Beauty may be skin deep, but UGLY goes to the bone.


----------



## OleMossyBack

Looks like you got a bad hog problem!


----------



## Seth carter

bwarren2 said:


> She is smoking hot for sure![/Q


----------



## BowanaLee

Now thats FREAKs NASTY !   ...That cams fried !


----------



## sman

I think I have already posted one reply to this thread, but I can't help but do another.

WOW in action!!!  Women Of Woodys!!!  Bet turtlebug, tuff dawg, and the rest of 'em know her.


----------



## JasonWMcCorkle

man did yall see the sitter on that critter


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I think she is flippin a bird.It doesn't look like bones,just blurry...

I really think she is protecting your corn pile..lol


----------



## hunt6x6elk1

What color phase would you call that bear and by the size of the head I think its a sow


----------



## Slings and Arrows

She'll be a good "stay meter" for the camp.  When she starts looking good, you've been at camp too long.


----------



## buckmaster243

i bet the gu isnt even loaded


----------



## NDLucas




----------



## Highintheshoulder

That is 1 ugly women.


----------



## bwoods27

she must have wiggled loose of the leash in the front yard and ran off i hope her owners found her before animal control did


----------



## jimbo4116

short stop said:


> that one looks like  she'd go 200+ on the hoof  easy
> she probably totes that gun around to scare off the  dominant  males   in the area !





Havana Dude said:


> Man she don't need no gun to do that!!!



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## dmedd

I'm jealous!! I've never been able to get even one picture of a Boone and Crockett and there you are with several! It just ain't fair!!


----------



## Branchminnow

wow how do you miss a thread like this???


----------



## T LEE

I was on the fence about baiting
i now vote no baiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boo

lol


----------



## swamp hunter

Cheap Security!! . A case a month , some old handloads , a cheap Maglight, and your good !. She,ll patrol , long as she,s awake.


----------



## Coach N

Woo


----------



## BigBadger78

That's hot!


----------



## Slings and Arrows

Barracuda said:


> great mass



I've been laughing for months!


----------



## BigBuckFinder

This was the last Witch all our Great Grandfathers could not find.


----------



## Deerhead

DYI hunting said:


> That ain't funny.



Now is that what you would call a wack?


----------



## SouthernStyle

sasquatch in rut this time of year? Oh.... there are just some things a Sasquacth won't do!


----------



## M Whitaker

Whats up, that pic behind Billys farm?


----------



## T/C GURU

i can't beleive out of all these posts that there hasn't been a post about the rack on that creature!! what's up???


----------



## Beagler282

Boy if you didn't satisfy her she would pistol whip ya.


----------



## fellybbob

dont mind her we'll have to pray for her husband
he forgot her medication yesterday


----------



## BeenHuntn

uh oh... looks like mad cow disease has made it to the GA herd...


----------



## r_hammett86

Eric Perkins said:


> AHHHHHAAAA!!!!! I bet a rattling horn would bring her in!!



haa haa maybe. i bet pork and beans would work much better tho.


----------



## Dobi

She's so fine, I would drink her bath water!

(I feel I'm safe saying that as I bet she hasn't bathed in 40 years)


----------



## BIGBUCK9

If Ya want my body and Ya think I'm sexy...........


----------



## dbodkin

Does she have a sister?


----------



## sportsman35

Careful shes in the army...lol


----------



## rta47

Dang i`v seen Wort Hogs that looked better that her.

That poor thing has ugly she hasn`t even used yet! 
She has ugly saved up!

Over here where i`m  from we call that a BOFUB: Big old fat ugly B%$#H


----------



## redneckcamo

fountain said:


> marie laveough!!!





Rountree said:


> That will stop the rut!


dern goodun ritetare !



Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> i believe she's corn fed.op2:






r_hammett86 said:


> haa haa maybe. i bet pork and beans would work much better tho.


naaaaa  ...but porkrinds will !


this thread is very entertainling ....glad yall bumped it up !


----------



## badboygolfer777

*hind quarters*

man those hind quarters would be good on the big green egg!!!!


----------



## ponyboy

t bird said:


> LOL She Looks crazy!! Watch out for her!!



you called her crazy .now she s coming for u ............


----------



## ponyboy

Hunter922 said:


> Blair Witch all over again.



yeah , when you n your family , start having bad things happen ...remember your post ........


----------



## ponyboy

gpigate said:


> you sure Sasquatch wasnt just out of camera range and she was making gestures towards him?
> 
> has to be an explanation for this



she said other than wooodys , you were the prime one fer a lawsuit .........
e


----------



## ponyboy

rhbama3 said:


> you sure she didn't shoot at the camera? No way i'd be back until i was sure she was gone!



u b like chicken ..........


----------



## ponyboy

Barracuda said:


> i'd cull that out of the herd, don't want it reproducing



u would change ur mind if ya saw her in her younger day s ..........u prob , need ta pray to your god ...........


----------



## ponyboy

short stop said:


> that one looks like  she'd go 200+ on the hoof  easy
> she probably totes that gun around to scare off the  dominant  males   in the area !



 i m guessin your at your ideal weight ............lets see some of ya ll s ideal wife pics ....


----------



## ponyboy

Rountree said:


> That will stop the rut!



u wouldn t know the rut if it slapped ya n the face.......god is watchin ya ll ........b .cool new sheriff in town ..


----------



## ponyboy

Rountree said:


> That will stop the rut!


...u n shape .......show da pic .........lets see your wife , girlfriend .....boyfriend .......


----------



## ponyboy

Eric Perkins said:


> AHHHHHAAAA!!!!! I bet a rattling horn would bring her in!!



yeah , maybe so .........then u gonna find out u aint man enough ta handle it ...........


----------



## ponyboy

bwarren2 said:


> She is smoking hot for sure!



she s callin your no . as we speak .......handle your business .........


----------



## redneckcamo

ponyboy said:


> ...u n shape .......show da pic .........lets see your wife , girlfriend .....boyfriend .......



DUDE ....You really need too multiquote sometime ...... 8 posts ......an you still said nothing ...now its 10 !!


----------



## ponyboy

julian faedo said:


> that's the last thing that I want to see when I'm hunting, I might mistack her for a ugly hog or bear,



lets saee a pic of your wife or girlfriend .maybe a boyfriend  if thats what your into ...


----------



## ponyboy

julian faedo said:


> that's the last thing that I want to see when I'm hunting, I might mistack her for a ugly hog or bear,



lets see your wife , girlfriend , boyfriend  pic ...


----------



## ponyboy

brayden613 said:


> u guys that is the best lookin gal ive ever laid eyes on lol th  she is pretty............  pretty ugly imagine walkin up on that in the dark



will pray for you .........


----------



## ponyboy

parkerman said:


> She's hot.  Do you have her number?



i know where she lives ............i ll get her ta send ya pm .....


----------



## ponyboy

dawg2 said:


> I think she just started



u would know ..........


----------



## ponyboy

OLEKAZ said:


> i want to know what kind of scent you put out there..so i never use the same kind..



fruitcake .....now go eat it ............


----------



## ponyboy

Gadget said:


> Was expecting to see a yote or something...........



the devil said sleep well tonite ................


----------



## ponyboy

JohnK3 said:


> Close.  Not a coyote, but COYOTE-UGLY!



look at your avator .............hope thats not u .......


----------



## ponyboy

ibornagain said:


> COME ON... that is someone's mom or daughter...



probably so ..........they will hafta deal with it though ..........


----------



## ponyboy

GA Bowhunter said:


> She was there for 5 mins doing something crazy....



yeah , but , did they ask her about it b-fore they raised her rent ???


----------



## ponyboy

racedude45 said:


> She looks like this girl I picked up on night after drinking way too much Jimmy Bean. I must be drinkin now to admit to that.



yeah , lets see your g-friend pics ..............maybe it was a boy u was with ........


----------



## ponyboy

Killdee said:


> Be a nice 1 50 years ago.



she actually was ....but not that many years ago ........


----------



## devil-dog

Man.. that pic is wild. 
That lady looks crazy for sure!


----------



## ponyboy

jonboy said:


> Maybe its a black panther!!!! How would ya'll like to run into that on the way to your stand in the dark???



i would prob. luv it years ago///////////


----------



## ponyboy

DYI hunting said:


> Almost like she is warning or threatening you with a gun?  Maybe she just doesn't like hunters?



she doesn t from what i gather ..............


----------



## huntgm

ponyboy said:


> ...u n shape .......show da pic .........lets see your wife , girlfriend .....boyfriend .......



lets see yours..............or is that it?


----------



## BassWorm

Age and score please.


----------



## ProlineNSX

Just never know what yopur gonna run into in the woods!  Gheeeze


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER

This is from Ponyboy to me.  ( what you n your friend found on your game camera 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

might wanta delete it ....i know of this person , but don t kn ow her well enough to defend her or call her a friend , if this gets out ............... 
__________________
and , thats all i got to say about that....) I have read his post and there are post that seem threating to users and myself. The p.m. he sent me could be taken to the extreme. I sent him a p.m. telling him how I feel about this. The fact is here that these pics were taken on someone elses property speaks for itself. That is tresspassing. She knows she was having pics taken cause she committed to doing offensive and threating gestures at the camera. If i committit a crime the news and local newspaper dont have to ask me If they can put my picture on tv or the front page. If I get caught on someones property tresspassing they dont have to contact me to ask if they can use the pictures that they took of me on there property. I didnt take the pictures of her in public and I didnt do anything wrong. Ponyboy I just want to let you know that threats and criminal tresspass far surpass me posting a pic of a tresspasser. If you think this post is offensive then you can consult a moderator and have them close it.


----------



## redd dawg

she looks half silver back, better get bigger freezer


----------



## redneckcamo

BUCKNDUCKSLAYER said:


> This is from Ponyboy to me.  ( what you n your friend found on your game camera
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> might wanta delete it ....i know of this person , but don t kn ow her well enough to defend her or call her a friend , if this gets out ...............
> __________________
> and , thats all i got to say about that....) I have read his post and there are post that seem threating to users and myself. The p.m. he sent me could be taken to the extreme. I sent him a p.m. telling him how I feel about this. The fact is here that these pics were taken on someone elses property speaks for itself. That is tresspassing. She knows she was having pics taken cause she committed to doing offensive and threating gestures at the camera. If i committit a crime the news and local newspaper dont have to ask me If they can put my picture on tv or the front page. If I get caught on someones property tresspassing they dont have to contact me to ask if they can use the pictures that they took of me on there property. I didnt take the pictures of her in public and I didnt do anything wrong. Ponyboy I just want to let you know that threats and criminal tresspass far surpass me posting a pic of a tresspasser. If you think this post is offensive then you can consult a moderator and have them close it.



maybe he needs his xanex refilled or something !!! he was definitely enjoying himself in this thread !!! may be lonely as well ....just him an that cow he rode in on


----------



## olcowman

ponyboy said:


> the devil said sleep well tonite ................



Anybody got any idea what is up with all the non-sense Ponyboy is posting? I'm kinda lost here? Is it some of his kin or something?  Is he having conversations with the devil and passing messages along?

Wait a minute....she's out in the middle of the woods on somebody elses property threatening a trail cam with a pistol and he's chatting with satan about people posting on this forum, hmmmmm....I think I answered my own question.


----------



## redd dawg

half silver back


----------



## shortround1

oh, lucy, u got some splaining to do.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77

man i aintgoing to be able to sleep now......thanks alot...hahaha


----------



## sawtooth

what you gonna do if it comes back?


----------



## JUST HUNT

Hey you could always use her as a body guard for your cameras!


----------



## Jhunt

JUST HUNT said:


> Hey you could always use her as a body guard for your cameras!



Like in the Geico commercials.


----------



## gibsonplayer45

I would hate to see this coming out of the woods at night! Good gawd


----------



## 24point

Don't do drugs. This is what will happen


----------



## T.P.

Oh man!!!! This is awesome!!!


----------



## Gadget

This thread still going.......


----------



## bull0ne

Gadget said:


> This thread still going.......



Something about a woman with a skunk on her head a pistol just draws em in? eh?


----------



## TBARNES065

I am ashamed of myself but I laughed to nite for over a hour reading all of this and if I could I would send this into somewhere and get it published.This is one of the most fun post I have ever experienced on any web site.Thanks to all I feel so much better about my wife and the choices I made in life!

Happy new year!


----------



## snookdoctor

NOYDB said:


> Mom!!
> 
> No, wait, the pistol isn't big enough.



Yeah, that's Mom. She just shaved off her beard.


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER

little did I know that when I posted this in 2008 that it would still be getting responses in 2010. I had to go back through and read some of the post and im still laughing. Good news is it hasnt showed back up on camera.


----------



## snookdoctor

Good thing, cause her beards grown back


----------



## Gadget

snookdoctor said:


> Good thing, cause her beards grown back




 careful, you'll get Ponyboy upset talking bout his girlfriend like that.........


----------



## gurn

I'm thinkin crock pot and Old Jims BBQ Sauce fir that un!!


----------



## moodman

Be all you can be!


----------



## dominantpredator

redd dawg said:


> she looks half silver back, better get bigger freezer



hehehe


----------



## BIGABOW

BUCKNDUCKSLAYER said:


> little did I know that when I posted this in 2008 that it would still be getting responses in 2010. I had to go back through and read some of the post and im still laughing. Good news is it hasnt showed back up on camera.



 I'm glad all is well in The Grove Tonight.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Definitely hit a little too close to home for ole Ponyboy.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

did she go a-wall


----------



## AbnormalEKG

To quote Jerry Clower......"That one ud' have to slip up on the dipper just to get a drink of water"


----------



## Georgia Boy z71

I told grandma to quit tresspassing lol.


----------



## cb1967

*bath water*




Dobi said:


> She's so fine, I would drink her bath water!
> 
> (I feel I'm safe saying that as I bet she hasn't bathed in 40 years)



thank i'll just go vomit now!


----------



## Cha5e

Guys, 

I am not sure I have a gun big enough for that thing. I'll help drag it out of the woods though. I have a feeling we'll need all the help we can get.


----------



## Sterlo58

Danngit......who let momma out of her cage. 

I told you youngins to leave that cage locked.


----------



## Twiggbuster

i know it was 2008 and nobody has seen it again. it may be free-ranging.


----------



## 22 hunter

this creepy


----------



## NoOne

As the late Steve Irwin would say : She's a beauty


----------



## calebroad

Think I just pooed a little


----------



## Big_Country_311

This thread is like the energizer bunny! Just keeps going and going


----------



## Bucky T

At least she didn't shoot the camera!



Wow.........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

What ever brand camera that is should use this as an add...  If that beast with feet didnt break it with its looks then its truly indestructible.


----------



## Bell_Man

couldnt resist ttt


----------



## Greaserbilly

(singing) Someday I'm gonna marry that girl....


----------



## Palmetto

:cow:holy cow


----------



## whitetail hunter

this was not woth reading to me yall boys make me laugh everyday all day but this was not one of them times just saying where is GERMAG HE CAN MAKE ME LAUGH ON THIS ONE


----------



## westcobbdog

ttt


----------



## spaz1

*pics*

you all are cracking me up,thats some funny stuff!!!!


----------



## flingin1

now thats a trophy


----------



## REDFOXJR

short stop said:


> that one looks like  she'd go 200+ on the hoof  easy
> she probably totes that gun around to scare off the  dominant  males   in the area !



she doesnt need a gun to do that!


----------



## dutchman

Bell_Man said:


> couldnt resist ttt





westcobbdog said:


> ttt



Gee, thanks guys...

One thing about this thread is you can catch up on who's been banned fairly easily...:cow:


----------



## Kentuckykeith

Looks like a skunk in the first pic LOL , got her phone no. ? ROFL


----------



## turkeymerck

is she shooting a bird in the first pic or flicking a booger at the camera?


----------



## 01Foreman400

This thing is still going...........................


----------



## Tvveedie

I wanna party with her


----------



## klemsontigers7

I heard Jesco White was looking for his old lady... might want to let him know you've spotted her.


----------



## Tvveedie

klemsontigers7 said:


> I heard Jesco White was looking for his old lady... might want to let him know you've spotted her.



She musta fry'dem eggs slimy and sloppy one time too many.


----------



## GATA

Dem some bad genes....I'd get that one outta there quick-like! Make sure she don't sneak up on ya walking to the stand in the morning....whhhhoooooowhhheeee!


----------



## jreXD9

Barracuda said:


> i'd cull that out of the herd, don't want it reproducing



The Pinball Wizard wouldn't even do that one.


----------



## T.P.

Ponyboy was into the good stuff that night.


----------



## ECoker

NOYDB said:


> Mom!!
> 
> No, wait, the pistol isn't big enough.


----------



## killa86

is it legal to bait hogs in your county? I think its mad must be another one around try get some of that corn. that sow dont want to share


----------



## killa86

fountain said:


> marie laveough!!!



wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee another man done gone


----------



## fuzzy swamp donkey

littletime said:


> she looked fit for a straight jacket. I'd be looking for a hidden meth lab.  no kidding that lady is sketch



thats what i was a thinkin!!

some body said  somethin about a knife , shoot that crazzzy heffer  got a pistol ,  and  cracked out  !!she been feedin them deer   for how ever long  she been rentin there ,  and  yall come in there huntin  had her mad  boy .lol!!!!

another man done gone !!! lol!!


----------



## RNC

now this thread has been around ...lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

BUCKNDUCKSLAYER said:


> little did I know that when I posted this in 2008 that it would still be getting responses in 2010. I had to go back through and read some of the post and im still laughing. Good news is it hasnt showed back up on camera.



Well BUCK, I fixed it for you.    



BUCKNDUCKSLAYER said:


> little did I know that when I posted this in 2008 that it would still be getting responses 3 1/2 years later. I had to go back through and read some of the post and im still rolling on the floor laughing.  Good news is it hasnt showed back up on camera.  I guess the next bit of good news is that the dude that was riding on his lonely cow hasn't posted on here since last June so maybe he rode off into the sunset as well with his supposed acquaintance.




I was amazed that 8 of the previous posters on this thread have now been banned and have drifted off into the sunset as well.  

I thought about going hunting this morning but after reading on this thread again, I just was too skeered to go.


----------



## wildlifepro

At least you now know whats eating all the corn,she has the pistol to scarr the other hogs away from the feeder.!!!


----------



## Killdee

wildlifepro said:


> At least you now know whats eating all the corn,she has the pistol to scarr the other hogs away from the feeder.!!!



She dont need a pistol to skeer hogs brother......


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

Killdee said:


> She dont need a pistol to skeer hogs brother......




Killdee, are you trying to say that she could stare a "hungry" bulldawg off the back of a meat wagon ???


----------



## northeastassasign

defiantly a shooter


----------



## BBowman

All jokes aside!  I bet she can point the heck out of some quail!


----------



## BBowman

I had a friend who used to be able to kill squirrels by uglying them to death.  I bet this lady would mess some meat up on squirrels if she tried it.


----------



## lowlight223

bilgerat said:


> Man yall watch out, she looks crazy as a loon !!!!that looks like terroristic threats to a trail camara, wonder if thats against the law?



Criminal trespass is!!! Reckless conduct (w/firearm) perhaps poss firearm by conv felon if we checked!! And from the looks of those eyes, perhaps poss/discharge while under the influence!! (Just a Deputies point of view) !!!!!lol


----------



## DeepweR

klemsontigers7 said:


> I heard Jesco White was looking for his old lady... might want to let him know you've spotted her.



thats funny right there!


----------



## DeepweR

whitetail hunter said:


> this was not woth reading to me yall boys make me laugh everyday all day but this was not one of them times just saying where is GERMAG HE CAN MAKE ME LAUGH ON THIS ONE



hes cookn` dinner for the Game Warden!!


----------



## Joe r

Ill talk to you guys later
im going out to burn my computer


----------



## Allen Waters

Be a good one next year.........


----------



## HuntinDawg89

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> Be a good one next year.........



A good one of WHAT?


----------



## southgaoriginal

i had forgot about this thread i remember seeing it back when it was first posted.  got to be one of the best pic's ever


----------



## lgfireman

Here we go BK lets get this thing started back up!


----------



## Gadget

lgfireman said:


> Here we go BK lets get this thing started back up!




Ponyboy not gonna like you talking bout his girl..........


----------



## kmsdad

*What kind of bait?*

Do you have meth in your corn feeder?


----------



## T.P.

WoW!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

T.P. said:


> WoW!


----------



## tjwolfe

Holy moly bigfoot sighting,run for your life.


----------



## LongStrangeTrip

Gotcha a big ole sow running around


----------



## lagrangedave

She's back....


----------



## riverbank

Say it ain't so


----------



## riverbank

Shes got her finger on the trigger in those pics......that's crazy


----------



## antharper

RVGuy said:


> Looks Like a Bama Fan to me!



My first time seeing this thread , pretty funny , I think rvguy had the best post of all !!


----------



## Head East

Holy cow... What type of migration pattern these things have.  That's plain scary.  All the reason needed to carry whenever your in the woods..lol


----------



## Slings and Arrows

A perfect reminder to read the label before you purchase.  Never buy the "Crack Corn"!


----------

